# you may beat the heat



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

But you'll never beat the refs. C'mon, with that much talent do the heat really need every call also? In tonight's case, yes they do.


----------



## backpacker (Mar 1, 2008)

Be honest, how many shut off the game early?


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

What a job by the Jazz! Even with everything against them..... wow!!! Paul Milsap is a stud!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Makes you really miss Boozer, eh?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I DID NOT turn off the game early. I stuck it out! Definitely worth watching! Paul is a real stud, and no, I don't miss Boozer one bit! I don't think he ever had a game like that, nor did he ever hit 3 threes, especially in a row.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow! I think the Jazz will win the championship this year. They are that good. I don't think they will lose another game. With Millsap's ability to drop the 3 and clean-up underneath, I think we will win the NBA Championship this year. This game sent a very strong message that Utah (Jazz) is real. They are the team to beat. Down by 22 and comin' on. Don't count them out. They really proved something last night. A star was born. I bet OMG (Millsap's new name, stands for OOOOH MILLSAPS GOOD) will put up big numbers and have big games from here on out. This team really proved who they are. They play an exciting brand of ball. I love watching games like that where the team is down by 20+ points and then make a comeback. I bet the Utes wish they could get down by 20 and then pull out a win. This is big medicine for the JAZZ!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it was a dang good game.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I watched it twice just not the first 1/2 twice- A lot of us are eating crow about what we thought about paying Milsap when the Blazers forced us.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

One of the most exciting games I have watched in a long time. A dismal performance in the first half but the second half and the OT performance was nothing short of spectacular. I hesitate to predict a championship at this point but I definitely can see the potential there. Between Milsap improving his outside shot and his ability to finish and rebound in the paint combined with Jeffersons inside game and Fesenkos improvements we now have the ability to clog up the middle on defense. Couple that with Williams ability to direct the offense and Bells ability to draw offensive fouls and his defensive skills this is a team that has the potential of making an appearance in the finals.


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Great Game! But if Jazz Want to have a chance come late spring, They are going to have to become more consistent.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

And get a deeper bench. If they don't start getting more help from the bench, the Jazz won't go far this year because the starters will be too beat up.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Was anyone else as glad as I was to see Deron foul out and have to watch from the pine? I know that might sound ridiculous, but IMO, Deron has been a bit too high on his horse so far this season. I feel it was good for him to play cheerleader while the other guys finished the game. I think it helps both Deron and the rest of the team; Deron learns to trust the others more, and the rest of the team realized they can get it done without him. 

Oh, and HND- NICE TRY!


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

backpacker said:


> Be honest, how many shut off the game early?


I will admit it. I changed the channel in the 2nd quarter because it looked like it was going to be an embarrassing blowout. I checked back on it in the 3rd quarter and was amazed they had fought their way back into it. I wish now I had watched the whole game because that was one of the most impressive wins I have ever seen from the Jazz! I am still not ready to say they are going to the NBA Finals, but this win has to be a HUGE confidence booster for them, and it certainly has captured my interest in the Jazz this season.

The best part of it for me was watching LeBron shrink in "money time" just like he did in Cleveland. The second best part was forgetting all about Carlos Boozer. Milsap was amazing!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I left the room at halftime, went and reloaded some bullets. Came back thinking I would see the score of the blowout only to see them fighting it out in overtime. Thank goodness for DVR! 
How about last night against the Magic? Didn't watch it, was at the RAC meeting, but another come from behind win. That is 3 in a row now. 
Well whatever happens now this has been a good road trip for the Jazz. They should be able to go 3-1 or 4-0. Hawks have alot of speed which usually hurts the Jazz.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Another come-back win last night! I loved watching Josh Smith pick his Patrick Ewing ass up off the floor. Hopefully they can just trash the Bobcats tonight, and come home 4-0 on the trip.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

And, another one in Charlotte. I can only imagine what the Jazz would be doing to teams if they played all 4 quarters the way they do the second half. Alas, the season is young, and the tougher teams of the West are yet to be played.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I had some serious doubts about the Jazz this year and I was not very hopeful but when this group gets to where they play four solid quarters they will be able to compete with any team in the west as well as the league. There just might be something special brewing in SLC this year. I am becoming more optomistic to say the least.GO JAZZ!


----------

